# Erster Vergleich von Ivy Bridge, Sandy Bridge und Westmere



## Floletni (13. Juli 2011)

Wie Computerbase schon gestern berichtete, veröffentlichte die asiatische Seite PCPOP die ersten Benchmarks eines Ivy Bridge ES. Laut PCPOP besitzt das ES 2 Kerne die mit 2,3 Ghz betrieben werden. Zur Seite sind ihm 4 MB L3 Cache gestellt sowie HT bzw SMT um 4 Threads gleichzeitig abzuarbeiten.

Um einen besseren Vergleich zu den älteren Generationen zu gewährleisten wurde ein i3 2100 und ein i3 530 je auf 2,3 ghz runter getaktet. Da Ivy Bridge genauso wie Sandy Bridge den gleichen Sockel nutzt, konnte für beide ein Z68 Mainboard von Gigabyte eingesetzt werden. Für die CPU der Westmere-Architektur wurde ein spärlich ausgestattetes H55 Mainboard benutzt.
Als Grafikkarte wurde eine AMD Radeon HD 6570 eingesetzt. Die restliche Hardware und Software sollen identisch gewesen sein.

Es wurden mehrere Synthetische Benchmarks und einige Spiele getestet. Für die Ergebnisse verweise ich auf die Quelle [siehe unten].

Einen Ausblick auf die Leistungsaufnahme gibt es natürlich auch. Dabei sollte aber beachtet werden, dass Gigabyte nicht für stromsparende Mainboards bekannt ist und das Z68 besser ausgestattet ist gegenüber des H55. Da der 22 nm Chip mit sogenannten "3d-Transistoren" ausgerüstet ist, ist es sehr verwunderlich das er mehr Energie verbraucht als sein Sandy Bridge Vorgänger. Die hohen Werte lassen sich durch noch nicht richtig greifende Stromsparmechanismen sowie durch eine höhere Spannung der ES erklären.
Aus diesen Gründen sollte ein Serienprozessor niedrigere Werte erreichen.

Quellen:
Erster Leistungsvergleich:


----------



## hanfi104 (13. Juli 2011)

Zur Seite si*m*d ihm 4 MB L3 Cache
Vergleich zu den älter*ne* Generationen
*A*ls Grafikkarte wurde eine
Die restliche H*a*rdware und Software

paar Fehler ^^


----------



## marv04 (13. Juli 2011)

Hört sich so an, als liege die Leistung nicht signifikant über der der Sandy's. Lediglich Leistungsaufnahme und Abwärme wurden auf Grund der 22 nm optimiert. 
Mal sehen wie sich die Ivy's noch entwickeln.


----------



## XE85 (13. Juli 2011)

marv04 schrieb:


> Hört sich so an, als liege die Leistung nicht signifikant über der der Sandy's.



Das war auch nicht anders zu erwarten, schließlich ist Ivy keine neue Architektur. Das zusätzliche Leistung maximal von höherem Takt und eventuell von größerem Cache kommt ist schon länger bekannt.

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (13. Juli 2011)

marv04 schrieb:


> Hört sich so an, als liege die Leistung nicht signifikant über der der Sandy's. Lediglich Leistungsaufnahme und Abwärme wurden auf Grund der 22 nm optimiert.


 
Damit war zu rechnen. Ein Umstieg von Sandy lohnt also nicht wirklich. Trotzdem bin ich auf die neue 22nm Fertigung gespannt, gerade was Abwärme betrifft.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. Juli 2011)

marv04 schrieb:


> Hört sich so an, als liege die Leistung nicht signifikant über der der Sandy's. Lediglich Leistungsaufnahme und Abwärme wurden auf Grund der 22 nm optimiert.
> Mal sehen wie sich die Ivy's noch entwickeln.


 
Also wenn der Test echt ist, dann ist die Leistungsaufnahme schlechter als beim 32nm Prozess.



> Erstaunlicherweise benötigt der 22-nm-Chip dabei sowohl im Idle als auch unter Last mehr Energie als sein gleich getakteter Vorgänger.


----------



## PCuner (13. Juli 2011)

Würde mich noch brennend interessieren welchen Sockel die benötige :-/


----------



## Bennz (13. Juli 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Das war auch nicht anders zu erwarten, schließlich  ist Ivy keine neue Architektur. Das zusätzliche Leistung maximal von  höherem Takt und eventuell von größerem Cache kommt ist schon länger  bekannt.



 das Multithreading schein verbessert worden zu sein.


Spoiler



http://pics.computerbase.de/3/5/4/1/0/3.gif






PCuner schrieb:


> Würde mich noch brennend interessieren welchen Sockel die benötige :-/



1155er aber nur für die 4c ivy´s



PCuner schrieb:


> 1155er ist momentan nur vermutung eine Bestätigung von Intel gabs noch nicht.



ähm, wie testet man Ivy dann jetzt schon? als board kamm ein Gigabyte z68 zum einsatz.


----------



## PCuner (13. Juli 2011)

1155er ist momentan nur vermutung eine Bestätigung von Intel gabs noch nicht.


----------



## marv04 (13. Juli 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Also wenn der Test echt ist, dann ist die Leistungsaufnahme schlechter als beim 32nm Prozess.



Er befindet sich ja auch noch in einem frühen Entwicklungsstadium. Lass mal Routine in die 22 nm Fertigung kommen, dann ist die Leistungsaufnahme auch wesentlich geringer.



> ähm, wie testet man Ivy dann jetzt schon? als board kamm ein Asus z68 zum einsatz.



klingt logisch  Denke schon das die Ivy's auf den 1155er Sockel passen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (13. Juli 2011)

Interessante News. Danke dafür.
Spannend was noch für Tests folgen.


----------



## kuer (13. Juli 2011)

Na wenn das stimmt und der BD wirklich zu SB aufschließen kann, so gibt das ein interesanntes Dreigestirn.  das wird schön.


----------



## jurawi (13. Juli 2011)

sieht ganz gut aus, aber wer sandy hat, kann dann wohl erstmal diese g. überspringen


----------



## Bennz (13. Juli 2011)

marv04 schrieb:


> klingt logisch  Denke schon das die Ivy's auf den 1155er Sockel passen.


 


Floletni schrieb:


> Da Ivy Bridge genauso  wie Sandy Bridge den gleichen Sockel nutzt, konnte für beide ein Z68  Mainboard von Gigabyte eingesetzt werden.



steht ja auch im text vom news schreiber xD


----------



## Floletni (13. Juli 2011)

PCPOP benutze ein Z68 Board. Von mehreren mainboardherstellern gab es schon handfeste Andeutung das es beim Sockel 1155 bleibt. Also ist das bestätigt. Vom Prozessorhersteller wirst du das erst beim Launch erfahren, wenn es nach denen geht.

@Bennz
Ich sehe da nur das Gigabyte auf den Screenshots. Kein Asus.

@Mystic Binary
Wie ich geschrieben habe funktionieren Stromsparfunktionen noch nicht und das ES wird warscheinlich aus Stabilitätsgründen eine höhere Spannung besitzen. ES sind ja nur dafür da, damit die Mainboardhersteller ihre BIOS-Versionen drauf anpassen können und um weiter Tests zur Kompatibilität zu machen.


@Hanfi
SInd ausbessert. Bin schon seit Stunden am Tippen. Da schleichen sich schnell solche Fehlerchen ein.

@Alle
Der Test ist leider nicht mehr online. Intel hat es wohl gestört das er veröffentlicht wurde. Auf PCPOP ist nur noch dieser Artikel zu finden: http://translate.googleusercontent.....shtml&usg=ALkJrhgjfxwaDfuqMYI8-oxAMBe-zbIw1g


----------



## PCuner (13. Juli 2011)

Mein Fail das hab ich wohl überflogen ^^


----------



## XE85 (13. Juli 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Also wenn der Test echt ist, dann ist die  Leistungsaufnahme schlechter als beim 32nm Prozess.



Liegt wohl daran das es sich um ein frühes ES handelt. Die werden oft mit höherer Spannung betrieben um sie stabil zu bekommen.

mfg


----------



## PCuner (13. Juli 2011)

Hmm... bisl Blöd ist das mit dem MB trotzdem zwar muss man für die neue Prozessogeneration nicht den Sockel upgraden aber dafür für die  neuen Grakas mit dem PCIe 3.0 anschluss


----------



## Bennz (13. Juli 2011)

Floletni schrieb:


> @Bennz
> Ich sehe da nur das Gigabyte auf den Screenshots. Kein Asus.



Fixed.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. Juli 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran das es sich um ein frühes ES handelt. Die werden oft mit höherer Spannung betrieben um sie stabil zu bekommen.
> 
> mfg



Sofern die spannung kein Auslesefehler ist, dann ist sie sogar geringer als beim i3-2100. Dieser hat eine standart Spannung von 1,12V der Ivy-Brigde wird dagegen mit 1,008V betrieben. Aber es könnte wohl auch an dem noch nicht ausgereiften Fertigungsprozess liegen.


----------



## Floletni (13. Juli 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Sofern die spannung kein Auslesefehler ist, dann ist sie sogar geringer als beim i3-2100. Dieser hat eine standart Spannung von 1,12V der Ivy-Brigde wird dagegen mit 1,008V betrieben. Aber es könnte wohl auch an dem noch nicht ausgereiften Fertigungsprozess liegen.


 
CPU ist auch nur ein Programm. Es zieht seine Daten aus einer Datenbank. Ich galube in dem Fall ist es ein Auslesefehler. Gibt es sehr oft bei Vorserienmodellen. BIOS-Fehler bzw. Treiber Fehler könnten auch die Ursache sein.



PCuner schrieb:


> Hmm... bisl Blöd ist das mit dem MB trotzdem zwar muss man für die neue Prozessogeneration nicht den Sockel upgraden aber dafür für die  neuen Grakas mit dem PCIe 3.0 anschluss


 
PCI-E ist abwärtskompatibel. Also eine PCI-E 1.0 Karte läuft auch in dem 3.0 Slot. Aber kann nicht die Bandbreite von der Version 3.0 nutzen.


----------



## PCuner (13. Juli 2011)

Jo aber es is ja leider nicht umgekehrt, ich kann ja leider nicht eine PCI-e 3.0 Graka in einen PCI-e 2.0 Slot stecken.


----------



## Floletni (13. Juli 2011)

Das kannst du auch machen. Die Grafikkarte läuft dann mit mit dem PCI-E 2.0/2.1 Standard. PCI-E ist eine Punkt zu Punkt Verbindung. Sobald eine Komponente nicht den Standard des Gegenstücks entspricht, laufen beide mit dem schnellst möglichen Standard der langsamsten Komponente.


----------



## PCuner (13. Juli 2011)

aha gut zu wissen, wieder was gelernt danke


----------



## XE85 (13. Juli 2011)

PCuner schrieb:


> Hmm... bisl Blöd ist das mit dem MB trotzdem zwar  muss man für die neue Prozessogeneration nicht den Sockel upgraden aber  dafür für die  neuen Grakas mit dem PCIe 3.0 anschluss



PCIe 3 ist abwärtskompatibel - auch PCIe 2 und 1 Grakas laufen in einem PCIe 3.0 Slot



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Sofern die spannung kein Auslesefehler  ist, dann ist sie sogar geringer als beim i3-2100. Dieser hat eine  standart Spannung von 1,12V der Ivy-Brigde wird dagegen mit 1,008V betrieben. Aber es könnte wohl auch an dem noch nicht ausgereiften Fertigungsprozess liegen.


 
Die Spannungen von ES CPUs werden von CPUz nur in den seltensten Fällen korrekt ausgelesen

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juli 2011)

Naja, war ja zu erwarten, und ich HOFFE, das jetzt dann endlich die Aussagen aufhören:"Mimimi.... Intel hat aber gesagt 20% Mehrleistung bei IB im Vergleich zu IS, also 10-20% höhere IPC..." 

IB ist nen shrink und das wars. Nur die iGPU bekommt ne größere Überarbeitung spendiert, das bindet aber auch schon genug die Ressourcen.....

Vielleicht bekommen wir noch etwas mehr Takt als bei SB, alternativ halt weniger Verbrauch. Mehr brauch man aber wirklich nicht erwarten. Wer einen 2500 aufwärts hat und eine dezidierte GPU verwendet, wird nicht umsteigen müssen. Wird einfach nahezu 0 Sinn machen.


----------



## XE85 (13. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, war ja zu erwarten, und ich HOFFE, das  jetzt dann endlich die Aussagen aufhören:"Mimimi.... Intel hat aber  gesagt 20% Mehrleistung bei IB im Vergleich zu IS, also 10-20% höhere  IPC..."



 mehr Leistung muss nicht zwangsläufig heissen mehr IPC  - Es besteht immer noch die Möglichkeit 20% mehr Leistung über 20% mehr Takt zu holen. Das die IPC nicht oder nur unwesentlich steigt daran hat wohl kaum jemand gezweifelt.

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (13. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, war ja zu erwarten, und ich HOFFE, das jetzt dann endlich die Aussagen aufhören:"Mimimi.... Intel hat aber gesagt 20% Mehrleistung bei IB im Vergleich zu IS, also 10-20% höhere IPC..."


 
Meinst du mit IS vielleicht SB?


----------



## Skysnake (13. Juli 2011)

ja natürlich mein ich SB. War ein Vertipper 



XE85 schrieb:


> mehr Leistung muss nicht zwangsläufig  heissen mehr IPC  - Es besteht immer noch die Möglichkeit 20% mehr  Leistung über 20% mehr Takt zu holen. Das die IPC nicht oder nur  unwesentlich steigt daran hat wohl kaum jemand gezweifelt.
> 
> mfg


 Sag das nicht mir....

Wobei 20% allein durch mehr Takt schon recht ambitioniert ist. Der Verbrauch sollte ja auch im Rahmen bleiben. Wir kommen da ja dann in Regionen von rund 4,2 GHz.

Auf der anderen Seite, wer auf Verbrauch pfeift sowie auch auf die Restgarantie, und ein k Modell hat, kann einfach so hoch takten. Für alle 2x00k User hier im Forum wird IB sehr sehr sehr wahrscheinlich absolut uninteressant.


----------



## XE85 (13. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Wir kommen da ja dann in Regionen von rund 4,2 GHz.



Also wenn die 22nm Fertigung samt Tri-Gate hält was sie verspricht sollte das kein Problem sein.

mfg


----------



## Floletni (13. Juli 2011)

Laut eines Testes den ich mal gelesen habe, fragt mich nciht auf welcher Seite, kann man SB bis auf 4,4 Ghz bringen ohne das der Verbrauch exorbitant steigt.

Die Aussage von Intel mit dem 20% hatte man schon bei Penryn gesehen. Wie immer meinen sie da: mehr Leistung=IPC-Verbesserung+Taktsteigerung. Wenn man sieht wie die Zeiten jetzt sind und damals waren: Phenom I, Bulldozer ist die Aussage eher an AMD gerichtet. In der Art "Bringt ihr was genauso gutes, steigern wir die Leistung einfach durch den Takt."


----------



## Memphys (13. Juli 2011)

Ich finde es amüsant das es je nach Hersteller anders bewertet wird, was solche Test aussagen.

Bulldozer: "ähhhhh, Stromfresser!..."
Ivy Bridge: "Ist doch noch ein Engineering Sample..."


----------



## Rukash (13. Juli 2011)

Das der verbrauch der Sandys bei Übertaktung nicht orbitant steigt kann ich bestätigen ich habe meinen 2600k mal etwas die Sporen gegeben und es sind wirklich nur ein paar Wättche mehr die er dann verbraucht.


----------



## Floletni (13. Juli 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Ich finde es amüsant das es je nach Hersteller anders bewertet wird, was solche Test aussagen.
> 
> Bulldozer: "ähhhhh, Stromfresser!..."
> Ivy Bridge: "Ist doch noch ein Engineering Sample..."


 
Ich kenne kein test von Bulldozer wo der Stromverbrauch gemessen wurde. Ivy Bridge wird erst 2012 erscheinen wohin gegen bei Bulldozer die Produktion schon angefangen haben müsste. Da kann also nicht mehr viel gemacht werden.


----------



## Ralf345 (13. Juli 2011)

Verbrauchsmessungen mit so frühen ES Samples sind nicht aussagekräftig.


----------

